# Eye Gone Wildly



## RC-Archer (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is my Eye Gone Wild. 

The kit went together very quickly. The kit is mostly box stock but I did curl the spikes a bit and add other details including an eyeball shift knob. 

Thanks to Fred Mellini and Weldon for the dry brushing tips. It was a lot of fun to do because I didn't have to stress over scale colors and details.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, very nice! I wasn't too crazy about getting this kit but looking at yours makes it very tempting. The bigger problem is finding time with all the other kits on the shelf to build it. But yours is fantastic and I may pick it up now.

And a question if I may? Was this a repop from some years back? I kept a fairly close track on models up till about 1970 and then kind of went off on model rockets and such. I don't recall this one amongst the Tom Daniels, Rat Finks, Silly Surfers, and Wierd-Ohs. I suspect it was but don't know myself.


----------



## RC-Archer (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks!! 

It's an all new design by Von Franco. Hopefully we'll see more designs from him this year.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Awesome work RC-Archer!

This kit turned out great!

MMM


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Very in-SIGHT-ful.......


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Great Job!! It looks great...Can't wait till I get mine..Jeff


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Wow... beautifully done! Love the color you used for the car body... :thumbsup:

I really like this, seem to me as if it fits right in with the other kits of this
type just fine. I'm gonna pick one of these up and give it a try....


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay, I'm starting to rethink my plan to pass on this kit...cool piece of work, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice work RC-Archer! :thumbsup: Now that we're starting to see some build-ups and photos of the kit from different angles, I'm liking it more and more.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very, very NICE!!!!:thumbsup: I like all of your build up, especially like the way your added some curl to the roof spikes!! GREAT job. - Denis


----------



## RC-Archer (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I can't WAIT to see what you guys come up with. There is a LOT of potential for customizing and detailing this model.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

After seeing your build, I went out and bought one. 

How did you do the curling? With vinyl kits, I use a hairdryer to heat the parts. Can you tell me what you did? Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## RC-Archer (Dec 29, 2009)

I used a hot air gun and had a bowl of cold water handy. Heat each of the spikes very carefully and be ready to dunk it. I used a butter knife to bend the spike as soon as it started to move. It is VERY tricky. Practice on scrap sprue to get the feel of it.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hot air gun as in blow-dryer?

MMM


----------



## RC-Archer (Dec 29, 2009)

Like this:

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1310859&kw=paint+gun&lmdn=Brand&searchId=44755747293

A Monokote gun could work too. I don't know about hair dryers.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice touch RC. A minor customizing touch added a great look!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ellis (Oct 28, 2004)

Great build!
I finally picked up one at my LHS here in Kansas City. Looks like a fun build!
Ellis


----------



## RC-Archer (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool!! Have fun with it and POST PICTURES!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I got mine the other day. A great kit that should be a lot of fun! I have some definite ideas to make it a bit different from Von Franco's artwork, but I think they would be better suited to one of the other kits from this line that Moebius is considering for future production (specifically "Monster Shifter") and I'd prefer not having two kits that look alike. So, do I use them on this kit just in case Moebius doesn't produce the other kits, or wait and see what happens? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## RC-Archer (Dec 29, 2009)

Go ahead and use your ideas on this kit. I'm sure that you'll come up with new ideas when/if the others come out.


----------



## Von Franco (Dec 30, 2009)

Well Im new here, so don't beat me up to bad. This has been a dream of mine for years. 
Thanks to Moebius ,and others who helped on the project it came true. All I wanted to do was create something I have always enjoyed is Monster models and cars, And as I see here who doesn't. I wasn't sure if I wanted to join this place and start playing that game of who knows best, that's not what Im about. What did make me join is seeing what I had hope would happen and that is everybody's own Idea of how they would build this model. Well enough of this talk, thanks for all of you opinions and can't wait to see more models built, your guys way........Endsville Franco...................


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to Hobby Talk! I always enjoy getting the chance to interact with the artists and craftsmen that bring us our favorite model kits :wave: I think this kit captures the look you were after perfectly - I really hope we get to see more of your designs as kits in the future. I plan on getting two of these, one to build stock and one to modify


----------



## RC-Archer (Dec 29, 2009)

Von Franco said:


> Well Im new here, so don't beat me up to bad. This has been a dream of mine for years.
> Thanks to Moebius ,and others who helped on the project it came true. All I wanted to do was create something I have always enjoyed is Monster models and cars, And as I see here who doesn't. I wasn't sure if I wanted to join this place and start playing that game of who knows best, that's not what Im about. What did make me join is seeing what I had hope would happen and that is everybody's own Idea of how they would build this model. Well enough of this talk, thanks for all of you opinions and can't wait to see more models built, your guys way........Endsville Franco...................


Von Franco, You did a GREAT job!! I enjoyed building this model and tried to duplicate the art work on the box :thumbsup: Now I want to take the Eye Thing and stick him in other models.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I love this kit!!! I can't wait to get it..I am going to get at least 2 of them...Welcome Franco!! oh and Thanks!!!! ..Jeff


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Von Franco! Take a bow! Sit a spell! Take your shoes off! Aperitif? Cognac?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Von Franco said:


> Well Im new here, so don't beat me up to bad.


Being a creator and connoisseur of a form of artistic expression the snobs have labeled "lowbrow", I'd think you'd be used to it by now. 

Seriously, welcome to our little corner of the asylum! Thanks to Moebius your vision and talent are now experienced by some people who might not have discovered it otherwise and, on a selfish note, we get some terrific new kits in the process. Thank you for sharing your passion with us!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a question for Von Franco!! The box art for the kit EYE GONE WILD is it copy righted? If it is I am asking permission to use it for a tattoo to be put on me by my daughter..I am going to build a kit for her to display in her shop..It will look awesome with all the hotrod and old school tattoo flash...Jeff


----------



## Von Franco (Dec 30, 2009)

Jeff no problem, so long as I get a pick. of it when it's done. and thanks for asking............Franco................


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

RC Archer, nice job on the kit. I can't wait to get mine.

Von Franco, Welcome aboard! It is an honor to have you here!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Von Franco said:


> Jeff no problem, so long as I get a pick. of it when it's done. and thanks for asking............Franco................


SWEEET!!!!! No problem !!!!! Now I can't wait! I promise I will send you a pic of the Tattoo..I will aslo post pics of the kits I build for me and the tattoo shop!!! Thanks HOBBYTALK ROCKS!!!! Jeff


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard! Thanks for keeping the crazy kit style alive! Keep em coming!!


----------

